# Rooster Help



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy New Year!! My friend has two roosters and needs to get rid of 1. The rooster is about 6 months old. My coup is 12 feet by 14 feet. I currently have 6 happy hens about 9 months old and no roosters. They free range during the day on about 2 acres. I live in Northern Colorado and haven't had any predator issues yet. I don't really have a need for a rooster and i'm worried it will be tougher on the ladies. I guess i'm just looking for the pro and cons of having a rooster around.... any advice would be great. Thanks everybody


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, you have the space. Depending on breeds the introduction might go off without a hitch. Of course you want to do the slow intro so that the girls don't gang up on him since they are more mature. Your Queen of the group will be the first to let you know what she thinks of him.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

well a rooster really only wants 2 things in this world
1. to fill your backyard with his offspring
2. to protect your hens with his life if need be so he can fill your backyard with his offspring
with no rooster in your flock the alpha hen & the 2nd in the pecking order
will do their best to run off anything with big teath.
many times this results in 2 good laying hens being lost.
i rather feed a rooster
i can always get another for free or nearly free if needed.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

My neighbors dog who killed a few of my hens steers clear of the yard now that I have a two foot tall crabby rooster


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

I got a mama with a clutch of day old chicks. one became a comical incestuous rooster. I love him, love his song and his antics and the way he pretends he could take on the dog, though the dog has no inclination to chase the girls. They have all been together their entire lives , so this case won't help you decide, except that I vote yes for giving it a try. the rooster gets a chance at a good life, and you get a chance at a natural alarm clock.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Get the rooster!!! Nothing is more soothing then the roosters dawn song. 
Cup of coffee and the birds out on the grass. It's a beautiful thing, being in central Colorado, I'm surprised you have not had predator issues. Glad my my BO named sarge. He fights off everything, and now that he is a yet old he has some spurs to back up his attitude. Sure glad he don't chase me.


----------

